# Dunlop Jazz III picks?



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Have you tried them?

I'd been aware of these picks for quite a while but I only got around to trying them recently. I don't wish to sound like a commercial, but these are the "_Where have you been all my life?!_" picks for me. I found that my speed improved a fair bit and overall they feel very comfortable to hold.

So far, I've tried the regular red ones and the black "Stiffo". I think the red ones work best for me but I'm getting used to the black ones as well.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep, they're all I use. I use the black ones with the sharp tip.

Like you, first time trying them was a definite 'a-ha!' moment.

I have a bunch of other 'boutique' picks that have come my way over the years. Some I like as much or maybe even slightly than the Jazz IIIs. However, I can get the Dunlop picks quite cheap, in packs of 72, and since I have a bad habit of losing picks, it makes sense to use something that's easy to replace.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Edit: I got them mixed up with the Stubbys. I have a few of the old transluscent purple 3mm picks. I thought they were the Jazz III picks. Oops. I'll have to give those a try sometime. 

I think my favourite picks so far are V-Picks, though. I have a Red Bear pick somewhere, as well. Those are great, too. Maybe that one's my favourite. I dunno. I have a bunch of different kinds and I use whatever comes to hand at the time. Mostly, I like thick, pointy picks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've tried them.
Not my thing--some people don't like pointy guitars.
I don't really like pointy picks.
But I know people who love them.

Glad you found what you like.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

Jazz III XL's were my go-to for years. Now I find they are not thick enough, so I use that shape and make my own out of 3mm black plexi


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd always used Tortex picks, for years.

A couple of years ago, a buddy gave me a couple of the red Jazz II picks.
That's all I used for months, I got so used to the smaller pick,
that the Tortex felt like dinner plates afterwards.

Last year, I placed and order for the Jazz sampler from Vpicks, just to try them.
They're all that I've used since. Great control, they stay put!
I like the Stiletto and the Euro. Next order, I need to see if I can get them tinted!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I use the red Jazz III XLs. I used the regular size at first, but I like the feel of the a larger pick. There is definitely a tonal difference compared to a Tortex. Smoother sounding. On occasion when I need more bite, I'll use a Tortex.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe a year ago a buddy of mine gave me one and I had the Eureka moment with it. I played a bunch of different types but I've settled on the Red 'Max-grip' Jazz III's, it's all I use on my electrics now


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Jazz III pick user here too until my curiosity got the best of me. I ordered the jazz III version made by Blue Chip Picks and I have been using it ever since. It's smooth and slick on the strings, sticks to your fingers and with no pick noise at all. I can understand why these picks are the choice of mandolin and banjo players. 

http://shop.bluechippick.net/products/Jazz50.html#reviews


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I was handed some V picks at a Jam one night. Fell in love and they have been my go to pick for the last year.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

I switched from the Fender 351 to Dava jazz picks for the same reasons: sharp, thick/stiff picks held closer to the point provide better control. But the Dava's eventually felt a little loose/wobbly to me because of their rubber/flex design and I never bought more than the original six pack.

Then I went on a GAS induced demented pick hunt for small picks: Fender 358/451/551, Clayton smal teardrops, Dunlop Jazz III of all materials, Stubby's, etc. Bought 100's of the little buggers and then the TRUE epiphany came to me when I happened to be playing with one of my old Fender 351's and noticed that I was now holding it closer to the point... I learned size doesn't matter and its how you use it 

This then of course brought on another round of GAS induced demented pick hunt for "standard" picks that I would now hold closer to the point and file/sand/rub against carpet to sharpen the points and put on a good bevel.

So now I have tried 100+ different picks, have several lifetime's worth of them, will likely still buy more  and I can pretty well buy/make/use anything as long as its sharp, thick/stiff and beveled.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

I have to agree with Robert1950 I use them (a Jazz II actually) for their tonal changes, but they're a little small for the baseball mitt hands I have. I usually go through the day with about 20 picks in my pocket as they all create a different sound and it depends what I'm playing at the time. Got a strat with a thinner tone, go with a Fender Extra Heavy to fatten it up. Want some depth but still keep that slight presence to the note, go with the Dunlop (the one with the turtle on them). Still to much depth to the note, same Dunlop just a lighter guage. Want that gritty sharp top end? Dunlop Nylon. Want a softer sound but not loose the brightness alltogether? The Dunlop with the alligator on them. Go Tortex fro a grittier sound but still smooth enough to be sweet. Guitar pics are the greatest, cheapest tonal secret around. They can have such a dramatic effect on your sound. Sorry about the rant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

I use the black Dunlop Jazz III but I custom file the sides to change the side angles. I still have it pointed.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

FrankyNoTone said:


> So now I have tried 100+ different picks, have several lifetime's worth of them, will likely still buy more  and I can pretty well buy/make/use anything as long as its sharp, thick/stiff and beveled.


I have tried almost everything out there--and probably 99% of what I've seen (A small percent for the way overpriced picks for example.)
I use a variety of them, although I have my favorites.



whammybar said:


> Guitar pics are the greatest, cheapest tonal secret around. They can have such a dramatic effect on your sound. Sorry about the rant.


No rant to me. Just good advice.
Seriously--try a bunch of picks in different types, shapes, sizes, thicknesses, material, etc.

You may find one or two you really like, and use those exclusively (or almost exclusively)-or you might find you like a wide variety of picks, or somewhere in
between.

And it can be fun.


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

I like the Jazz III's but LOVE the Eric Johnson signature picks. They are jazz III, slightly bigger and made out of a different material that isn't as slippery as the standard ones.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

I use the carbon fiber max grips for both guitar and bass. they last super long!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

buzzy said:


> Have you tried them?
> 
> I'd been aware of these picks for quite a while but I only got around to trying them recently. I don't wish to sound like a commercial, but these are the "_Where have you been all my life?!_" picks for me. I found that my speed improved a fair bit and overall they feel very comfortable to hold.
> 
> So far, I've tried the regular red ones and the black "Stiffo". I think the red ones work best for me but I'm getting used to the black ones as well.


After reading this thread , I hapen to go by my local L&M and droped in to et me some Jazz lll picks.
The only package that seemed to fit the description was one labled "NYLON JAZZ lll" and are rather small in size , red in colour and no mention of a thinckness.

I got the package but was wondering if these are the ones that everyone is talking about. I did see the package of the black 'Stiffo" also but passed on those.

any info is allways appreciated.

G.

PS. My initial impression is that the red ones are very small in size and very stiff....
It will take a little getting use to as I do like the tone they produce.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that those are the one GT.
I believe that the black one just may be a bit thicker yet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I use the Jazz III *XL* red ones. They are the size of a regular Tortex pick. I tried one a year before and kept coming back to it. I couldn't find any in stock so I had to special order them. Got a pack of 24. 



GTmaker said:


> After reading this thread , I hapen to go by my local L&M and droped in to et me some Jazz lll picks.
> The only package that seemed to fit the description was one labled "NYLON JAZZ lll" and are rather small in size , red in colour and no mention of a thinckness.
> 
> I got the package but was wondering if these are the ones that everyone is talking about. I did see the package of the black 'Stiffo" also but passed on those.
> ...


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

There are also Tortex versions of the Jazz III style. I used to have a bag of the black ones with gold writing on them. They were nice.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

All I have used for years. Regular picks feel bizarre now.

The only time I may switch picks is if I am doing something really funky and want a little flex in my pick. Even that is rare.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

GTmaker said:


> After reading this thread , I hapen to go by my local L&M and droped in to et me some Jazz lll picks.
> The only package that seemed to fit the description was one labled "NYLON JAZZ lll" and are rather small in size , red in colour and no mention of a thinckness.
> 
> I got the package but was wondering if these are the ones that everyone is talking about. I did see the package of the black 'Stiffo" also but passed on those.
> ...


Those are the ones I have. I've been using the black Stiffo recently. It's a bit stiffer (ha!) which makes it good for tremolo picking, for example.

In the shop where I bought mine they only had the standard red and the black ones. As mentioned by others, there are several different kinds available -- different materials and sizes. So far, I'm happy with these two.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I use the Jazz III *XL* red ones. They are the size of a regular Tortex pick. I tried one a year before and kept coming back to it. I couldn't find any in stock so I had to special order them. Got a pack of 24.


 Ya gotta love this place. I come on and find the answer to the question I wanted to ask before I asked... Thank you so much. I love the tonal qualities of the Jazz III but they are too small for my mitts and would love to find the bigger ones mentioned by Robert. Did you order them through a guitar store or directly from Dunlop? Might I be so bold as to inquire how much such a purchase would be?


----------

